# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  hàng ngon cuối năm , double Y , double X , double Z NSK.

## Nam CNC

dạo này ít bán hàng vì hàng mua về thấy không ngon hoặc quá ngon nên không bán hehehe , nhưng hôm nay thấy quá ngon nhưng không đúng hệ mình muốn nhưng phải cố hốt về cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng và chuyển nhượng cho ai thật sự cần.


----  6 bộ combo mini bản 50mm , NSK , khung thép là ray trượt luôn , loại này 2 rãnh bi nhưng là dòng đời mới , chạy siêu êm , cứng vững tuyệt vời
---- Visme bi phi 12 , ren 10 
---- block dài
---- Mới keng xà beng , đánh giá trên 95% luôn , nhìn là ghiền
---- 4 bộ hành trình 330mm cho double Y, double X
---- 2 bộ hành trình 130 cho double Z

---- KHuyến mãi kèm theo khi mua hết , 4 eke trái phải cho 2 vai
---- 8 cảm biến quang , 8 cảm biến này mua ngoài chợ là trên 100K 1 em , 8 em là 800K luôn nhé

Giá ngon cho hết cái đống đó là 8tr , chưa bao ship, ship thì cho em 200K qua tết em gửi cho qua bưu điện , chứ giờ này gửi đầu năm nhận luôn nhé. Hàng này không mua theo kg nên đừng tính nhẩm lung tung nhé.





















           Nói trước lâu lâu mới có hàng ngon , thấy ngon hốt liền chứ người khác hớt tay trên đau khổ lắm à.

----------


## anhxco

Hàng ngon à bác Nam, mà e hết tiền rùi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

hàng ngon không dành cho người hết tiền , thôi mai bác chơi 1 con đề đi biết đâu trúng đủ tiền hốt mấy em này hehehe.

----------


## huyquynhbk

mấy e cảm biến quang dây nó ngắn thế bác Nam ơi?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  hàng ngon quá!

----------


## terminaterx300

mới qua coi hàng ngon vãi ..................

----------


## Tuấn

Có giá cho sinh viên nghèo hông bác chủ  :Smile:  he he em đùa tí thui, có ông bạn vàng, chỉ thích tự đi mua đồ về lắp, hắn mà gật em ôm hết chỗ này về mừng tuổi cho hắn là xong phần cơ rồi. haizz...

----------


## Nam CNC

thì anh gọi ông bạn của anh vào mà ngắm , biết đâu ông ấy ưng ý.

----------


## maxx.side

Nhìn thôi cuối năm hết đạn rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## foxnguyen

4 cái vai là đồng bộ với mấy cặp combo hay sao bác Nam.

----------


## Nam CNC

4 cái vai không có đồng bộ nhưng thấy kết cấu hợp quá em mua kèm theo để tặng cho anh em nào mua hết , có nó khỏi suy nghĩ 2 cái vai chi cho cực.... mà hàng tặng chỉ có giá trị trước tết , sau tết em không tặng nữa, em có việc khác cho nó.

----------


## Tuấn

> thì anh gọi ông bạn của anh vào mà ngắm , biết đâu ông ấy ưng ý.


Hỏi roài, không được sếp ui.

Em mà có mấy con này, em sẽ sang xưởng ván sàn của thèng bạn, bẩu nó ép cho mấy tấm gỗ thông hay pơ mu lên một tấm sắt 10 ly làm cái đế trục Y. Ốc bắt xuyên qua gỗ, bắt vào tấm sắt bên trong. Vai X rồi Z cũng vậy, làm con router bằng gỗ cho nó đẹp. Suốt ngày sắt với thép, có tí gỗ nó cũng mượt mà, dịu dàng mà không chói lóa hơn nhiều, haizzz  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## solero

Thèm nhưng không vào viêc. Ngậm ngùi cho next vậy

----------


## mpvmanh

Cụ Nam em thích 1 cặp này về nghiên cứu, inbox cho em cái giá ngọt như miá đá :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

ông hai , ông mua cái đó lấy gì tui bán những bộ còn lại ???  

-thôi báo giá luôn : 2 bộ dài 3tr4
-                           2 bộ ngắn 2 .4 tr
 chưa ship nhé .... em buôn bán minh bạch ai thích lên tiếng ,chừng nào đủ hết em bán chứ bán lẻ em chưa bán , các bác cứ hợp lại mua đi cho nó vui...

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

Em đặt gạch nhé, các bác mua chung cho vui....
Bao ship nhé anh hai  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## foxnguyen

Mình thích 4 cái vai thôi. Bác Nam bán thì mình gạch 4 cái này nhé. Néu bán thì bác cho giá lun nhé. Hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

vai không bán , để lại có dịp dùng ...bác cáo thứ lỗi nhé .


Ông Mạnh hay quá , đã tách ra còn bao ship à ???? cũng may ông là chiến hữu tui bỏ qua khoản này.hehehehe ... Đầu năm ông chắc lấy không ? tui mở hàng cho ông món này , mùng sáu khai trương nhé.

----------


## mpvmanh

> vai không bán , để lại có dịp dùng ...bác cáo thứ lỗi nhé .
> 
> 
> Ông Mạnh hay quá , đã tách ra còn bao ship à ???? cũng may ông là chiến hữu tui bỏ qua khoản này.hehehehe ... Đầu năm ông chắc lấy không ? tui mở hàng cho ông món này , mùng sáu khai trương nhé.


anh chờ em 1 tý, xem có lấy hết được ko....

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ok chơi hết luôn đi bác Mạnh .... em chờ bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

đúng như em mong đợi , cuối năm chốt kèo , đầu năm giao dịch .... Cảm ơn bác Mạnh nhé.

----------


## mpvmanh

Đầu năm em mở hàng cho bác, chúc bác kiếm được nhiều hàng độc phục vụ anh em :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## mpvmanh

Em vừa mới nhận được hàng của anh Nam gủi sang, phí shipping hơi đắt tí. 
Nhưng được cái hàng giống như miêu tả
Tặng cho bác                5 .........STAR..........

----------

Nam CNC

----------

